# new loot the wife got me for our 14th anny



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

here is some pic of my stash. the wife filled my tupperdor for our anny. needed to get another tupperdor for this.i have to take it easy on these due to me having a stroke amonth ago and i lost the use of my right side and still weak. yea , shes a keeper!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

That's hard to beat. Enjoy.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats great! Hope your doing better now.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW, keeper ain't the word, she's amazing, congrats...


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

before it got full, i only had like 4 left. now i got like 40-50!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Does she have a sister???


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

Hinson said:


> Does she have a sister???


she does, two of them, but not the same, completely diff lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice gift from your wife! Enjoy.


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

That is not a bad way to celebrate an anniversary.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

She is a keeper alright! I hope you're doing better Toshio.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome! Okay, I hafta ask... Did u know about it or did she do this all on her own, cause that... Well could bring tears to a grown man


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

That's awesome she did that...but more important is you getting better!


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Your wife needs to give some lessons to mine lol. Kidding aside, thats a great gift. Congrats on your anny!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome, enjoy and Happy Anniversary.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow! Great wife you got there. Happy Anniversary and I also hope the recovery is coming along! Enjoy in good health.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats on 14 years! That's an awesome stash she hooked you up with!


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

no, i didnt know anything about it at all. she nextdayaired it from cigar.com. my recovery from the stroke is coming along very slowly. my leg wasnt as bad as my arm. i got some what of a balnce back in my leg, but my arm is still useless and since i am a righty, i have to learn to become a lefty! PT and OT twice a week at home is making it better tho. the doc said it will be along process but i should make a 90% recovery and that age is on my side lol.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

stock93pgt said:


> no, i didnt know anything about it at all. she nextdayaired it from cigar.com. my recovery from the stroke is coming along very slowly. my leg wasnt as bad as my arm. i got some what of a balnce back in my leg, but my arm is still useless and since i am a righty, i have to learn to become a lefty! PT and OT twice a week at home is making it better tho. the doc said it will be along process but i should make a 90% recovery and that age is on my side lol.


That's great! I know someone who had a stroke about 7 years ago and is 100% recovered, but could barely use her right side for months afterwards, so sounds like you're in for a good recovery!


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

happy anniversary! here's to getting better and enjoying those sticks :smoke:


----------

